# Milan: Higuain frena. C'è il Chelsea?



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.

Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.

_________

*Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport scrive che c'è stata una frenata nella trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain. Il giocatore non gradisce la formula, prestito con diritto di riscatto, e chiede un ingaggio molto alto, superiore ai 7,5 mln di euro (ne vorrebbe 9). La buonuscita della Juve potrebbe aiutare sotto questo punto. Il Milan ha offerto 7,5 milioni, ma non è bastato. 

Attenzione al Chelsea, che sta per cedere Giroud. Dopo la parte del francese, i Blues potrebbe tornare su Higuain. 

I dialoghi col Milan continueranno ancora oggi e la sensazione è che l'affare, con qualche difficoltà, sia in dirittura d'arrivo. Il Milan proverà a rassicurare ulteriormente Higuain sulla formula. 

Dalla decisione di Higuain dipenderà anche lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. C'è già l'accordo tra le due società per uno scambio. Entrambi i difensori valutati 35 mln.*

_________

*Sportmediaset fa il punto sulla frenata della trattativa.
Quando un giocatore è oggetto di trasferimento, consegue anche un vantaggio economico (a meno che non sia reduce da stagione negativa, cosa che non può dirsi per Higuain). 
In quest'affare, ci guadagnerebbero praticamente tutti, tranne Higuain. La Juve ci guadagna perché si porta a casa Bonucci pagandogli un ingaggio ridotto, incamera i soldi della cessione di Higuain (con plusvalenza) e iscrive a bilancio un'altra plusvalenza di 25 milioni derivante dalla cessione di Caldara. Il Milan ci guadagna perché si libera del pesante ingaggio di Bonucci, lo sostituisce con un difensore promettente e con ingaggio minore rispetto a quello di Bonucci, e poi ovviamente si porta a casa un grande attaccante. Caldara ci guadagna perché trova un posto da titolare e un ingaggio più alto. Bonucci, pur riducendosi l'ingaggio, ci guadagna in quanto è lui che ha chiesto la cessione.
E proprio ricollegandoci a quest'ultimo aspetto, bisogna sottolineare come Higuain non abbia chiesto la cessione. Lui a Torino sta bene e guadagna bene (ingaggio + bonus per vittorie) e vorebbe continuare a giocare la Champions. E' la Juve che lo ha messo sul mercato. E mentre tutti guadagnerebbero dall'affare, l'unico che non ci guadagnerebbe è proprio il Pipita. Oltre a non essere convinto dalla formula (prestito con diritto di riscatto), su cui potrebbe passarci sopra se venisse economicamente remunerato sulla base delle sue richieste, Higuain ha precisato che intende ricevere una buonuscita dalla Juve di 6 milioni e ha detto al Milan di volere 9 milioni di ingaggio e non 7,5.
Alla fine, però, Higuain andrà al Milan. Si tratta di accontentarlo economicamente. La situazione sembra grave, ma nel calciomercato è normale. Servirà un'altra giornata di incontri e servirà che tutte le parti facciano un piccolo passò indietro.*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

Stavolta ammetto di averci creduto con tutto me stesso...potevamo veramente tornare competitivi...ma evidentemente in un'altra vita abbiamo fatto qualcosa di male...non cè altra spiegazione...


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri.



E' fallita dai.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



Calma. Vediamo che succede oggi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2018)

Se si torna ancora a mettere in discussione la formula del prestito è gravissimo.

Niente, mai una gioia forever.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



ottimo...da Conte-Higuain siamo tornati a Gattuso-vedremo....


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.


Come abbiamo esperienza fino a che non c'è l'ufficialità non si può mai stare tranquilli...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



Mah, mi pare che in giro siano tutti allineati sul fatto che manca poco poco. Come detto spero sia solo un po di terrorismo psicologico ahah
Non siate psicolabili...un po' di equilibrio


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (1 Agosto 2018)

Al limite buttarsi sul Matador.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



Beh a questo punto che si fot.ta questo suino, se son vere queste voci è palese che vuol venire a svernare, invece di dimostrare che può ancora fare la differenza.
Un altro senza palle come bonucci?


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri.



Spero non siano indiscrezioni veritiere, perché con queste premesse, con quali motivazioni verrebbe a vestire la nostra maglia?


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

Ecco cosa vuol dire avere una mezza tacca di allenatore......... domani mi aspetto che si chiuda, del resto mi frega 0.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

Spero solo nel caso non vadano su aborti giusto per comprare...o il top come higuain o resti così...prendere dei giocatori qualunque non avrebbe senso...anche xkè senza higuain ovviamente la stagione sarà inutile e di transizione...


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Agosto 2018)

Si Marzio è molto sicuro che si chiuda. Mi fido molto più di lui


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Agosto 2018)

Quindi per una voce non confermata si mette in dubbio il lavoro di una settimana di due dirigenze e tre agenti.

Ok


----------



## Diavolessa (1 Agosto 2018)

Ciao a tutti ragazzi mi sono appena presentata e anche io come voi sono in trepidante attesa di capire se Pipità-Milan si farà... ho bisogno di "fratellanza" rossonera! L'incontro notturno di ieri mi faceva ben sperare ammetto che oggi pensavo ci fosse la chiusura. Speriamo dai! Sto Chelsea ha proprio seccato sta sempre in mezzo!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Su Sky non dicono assolutamente nulla riguardo sti problemi...


----------



## GenioSavicevic (1 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh a questo punto che si fot.ta questo suino, se son vere queste voci è palese che vuol venire a svernare, invece di dimostrare che può ancora fare la differenza.
> Un altro senza palle come bonucci?



Non è che è senza palle, semplicemente lui guadagna 7,5 e noi gli diamo 6. E' vero che gli diamo un anno di contratto in più però è anche vero che se sarà diritto e non obbligo lui ipoteticamente tra 1 anno potrebbe ritrovarsi alla Juve con un anno in meno di contratto e avendo guadagnato 1,5M in meno di quanto avrebbe dovuto. Ergo vuole che almeno per questo primo anno gli sia riconosciuto l'ammanco di 1,5M netti dalla Juve. Mi sembra ragionevele, solo che la Juve non vorrà darlo ed ecco lo stallo.

Nella peggiore delle ipotesi valuteranno bonucci caldara 41,5 anzichè 40 generando 1,5M in più di plusvalenza per entrambi e quel 1,5 servirà per dare 750mila netti (appunto 1,5 lordi) ciascuno a higuain quindi una soluzione si trova


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



Ma pensate veramente che in una notte ci possa essere un ripensamento del genere, addirittura ridiscutere la formula? Dopo tutte le trombe trionfanti di ieri sera?
I casi sono due: o sono piccoli dettagli e non è successo nulla, quindi domani si chiude, cosa che mi auguro... oppure ci hanno fregato alla grande, sapevano tutto dall'inizio e domani esce allo scoperto la mega offertona della terza parte.

Alla seconda ipotesi non ci voglio pensare perchè ci meritiamo almeno un UN PO' di gioia dopo tutto questo tempo.


----------



## Kayl (1 Agosto 2018)

i corrieri ci sputano dall'inizio su questa storia, che vi aspettavate? Fino alla firma continueranno a vomitare


----------



## gabri65 (1 Agosto 2018)

Diavolessa ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi mi sono appena presentata e anche io come voi sono in trepidante attesa di capire se Pipità-Milan si farà... ho bisogno di "fratellanza" rossonera! L'incontro notturno di ieri mi faceva ben sperare ammetto che oggi pensavo ci fosse la chiusura. Speriamo dai! Sto Chelsea ha proprio seccato sta sempre in mezzo!



Ciao cara. Lo stiamo sperando tutti ... ma ci vuole pazienza, molta pazienza.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



Ma và, Higuain è già del Milan. Ci rivediamo dopo la firma dell' argentino


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

A parte che si è già parlato di buonuscita quindi pare strano che si sia fatto sotto un altro club quando noi in mondovisione lo stiamo trattando... è da vigliacchi.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (1 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma pensate veramente che in una notte ci possa essere un ripensamento del genere, addirittura ridiscutere la formula? Dopo tutte le trombe trionfanti di ieri sera?
> I casi sono due: o sono piccoli dettagli e non è successo nulla, quindi domani si chiude, cosa che mi auguro... oppure ci hanno fregato alla grande, sapevano tutto dall'inizio e domani esce allo scoperto la mega offertona della terza parte.
> 
> Alla seconda ipotesi non ci voglio pensare perchè ci meritiamo almeno un UN PO' di gioia dopo tutto questo tempo.



Io sono convinto della prima ipotesi, per liberarsi di higuain ad un prezzo per loro accettabile hanno "sacrificato" pure caldara, secondo me vuol dire che oltre al milan non hanno ricevuto uno straccio di offerta per il pipita.

Poi certo, se nelle ultime 2 ore è arrivato il chelsea con 70M per portarsi via higuain ci possiamo fare ben poco ma non ci credo.


----------



## Diavolessa (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma pensate veramente che in una notte ci possa essere un ripensamento del genere, addirittura ridiscutere la formula? Dopo tutte le trombe trionfanti di ieri sera?
> I casi sono due: o sono piccoli dettagli e non è successo nulla, quindi domani si chiude, cosa che mi auguro... oppure ci hanno fregato alla grande, sapevano tutto dall'inizio e domani esce allo scoperto la mega offertona della terza parte.
> 
> Alla seconda ipotesi non ci voglio pensare perchè ci meritiamo almeno un UN PO' di gioia dopo tutto questo tempo.



Ma soprattutto non ci è arrivato prima nessuno?
Pedullà, criscitiello, di Marzio?


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma và, Higuain è già del Milan. Ci rivediamo dopo la firma dell' argentino &#55357;&#56841;


Anche secondo me arriva, sta solo cercando di ottenere una buonuscita dai gobbi e non mi sento di condannarlo per questo, l'hanno scaricato dall oggi al domani senza manco dire grazie. Il Chelsea fa solo finta, se non vende morata non può comprare...e morata lo vogliamo solo noi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



*Pedullà: abbiamo approfondito e sul motivo della frenata non abbiamo trovato certezze. Può essere in riferimento alla buonuscita con ingaggio Milan per Higuain, oppure potrebbero essere ulteriori riflessioni sulla formula del prestito. La prudenza impone di attendere.*


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2018)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto della prima ipotesi, per liberarsi di higuain ad un prezzo per loro accettabile hanno "sacrificato" pure caldara, secondo me vuol dire che oltre al milan non hanno ricevuto uno straccio di offerta per il pipita.
> 
> Poi certo, se nelle ultime 2 ore è arrivato il chelsea con 70M per portarsi via higuain ci possiamo fare ben poco ma non ci credo.



Sarebbe strano perché hanno ancora Morata sul groppone e la trattativa per Higuain ha sbloccato o sbloccherà (alle firme) quella per Caldara.
Non c'è scampo, se succedesse il patatrac Bonucci non andrebbe da nessuna parte, se si sono spinti così in là è perché sanno che si chiuderà, giorno più giorno meno parliamo di un top non di un cesso qualsiasi che ti tirano dietro a sky per 2 mesi.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: abbiamo approfondito e sul motivo della frenata non abbiamo trovato certezze. Può essere in riferimento alla buonuscita con ingaggio Milan per Higuain, oppure potrebbero essere ulteriori riflessioni sulla formula del prestito. La prudenza impone di attendere.*



Pare credibile e tra l'altro era già circolata questa voce. Aggiungo una considerazione un po' maliziosa: si sta cercando di edulcorare la pillola per quegli juventini (probabilmente con scarsa memoria, visto che hanno appena comprato Ronaldo) che non accettano un' operazione apparentemente svantaggiosa. Higuain al Milan si farà.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: abbiamo approfondito e sul motivo della frenata non abbiamo trovato certezze. Può essere in riferimento alla buonuscita con ingaggio Milan per Higuain, oppure potrebbero essere ulteriori riflessioni sulla formula del prestito. La prudenza impone di attendere.*



Concordo, anche secondo me qua non c'èntra nulla il Chelsea.


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Agosto 2018)

*Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: brusca frenata tra Higuain e il Milan. Attenzione al Chelsea che sta vendendo Giroud al Marsiglia, ma ormai potrebbe essere tardi. Anche lo scambio Bonucci-Caldara è congelato.*


----------



## PheelMD (1 Agosto 2018)

Ah, capito. Riso è andato a Casa Milan per vedere il museo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: brusca frenata tra Higuain e il Milan. Attenzione al Chelsea che sta vendendo Giroud al Marsiglia, ma ormai potrebbe essere tardi. Anche lo scambio Bonucci-Caldara è congelato.*



Vado a dormire va...


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (1 Agosto 2018)

Che amarezza, pensavo che ormai fosse fatta... e invece ennesima delusione... 
noi milanisti siamo destinati a soffrire, non ne va bene mai una....
A questo punto credo ci siano buone possibilità che salti tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: brusca frenata tra Higuain e il Milan. Attenzione al Chelsea che sta vendendo Giroud al Marsiglia, ma ormai potrebbe essere tardi. Anche lo scambio Bonucci-Caldara è congelato.*



Si fa un tentativo ad essere ottimisti, ma porca paletta, ti rendono le cose proprio difficili.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



Ancora col fantomatico inserimento del Chelsea. È solo una questione di buonuscita e di qualche mln in più che vuole. Abbiate pazienza.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ancora col fantomatico inserimento del Chelsea. È solo una questione di buonuscita e di qualche mln in più che vuole. Abbiate pazienza.



Esatto, bravo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: brusca frenata tra Higuain e il Milan. Attenzione al Chelsea che sta vendendo Giroud al Marsiglia, ma ormai potrebbe essere tardi. Anche lo scambio Bonucci-Caldara è congelato.*



Pazzesco...pazzesco...


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: brusca frenata tra Higuain e il Milan. Attenzione al Chelsea che sta vendendo Giroud al Marsiglia, ma ormai potrebbe essere tardi. Anche lo scambio Bonucci-Caldara è congelato.*



Ma ragionateci un attimo: lo avessero voluto realmente, starebbero ancora sperando di cedere l’irreprensibile Giroud per fiondarsi sul Pipita? Ma le dirigenze di Milan, Juve e procuratori vari che cacchio starebbero facendo? Basta con questo tafazzismo, altrimenti ce le tiriamo...


----------



## Diavolessa (1 Agosto 2018)

Tutto può succedere, però francamente mi pare strano che Pedullà e Di Marzio qualora il Chelsea fosse tornato alla carica non ne sappiano niente. I loro ultimi aggiornamenti sembrano i più realistici.


----------



## Boomer (1 Agosto 2018)

Se il Chelsea lo voleva veramente Higuain era già a Londra da un pezzo.


----------



## Garrincha (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



Vuole solo più soldi, scaricato dalla Juventus, ignorato e snobbato a livello internazionale ma sta cercando di strappare più soldi possibili da ambo i contendenti forte del fatto che una non vuole tenerlo e l'altra ha poche alternative se non nessuna


----------



## LadyRoss (1 Agosto 2018)

Per lui probabilmente è una questione di rivalsa per essere stato nemmeno tanto garbatamente messo alla porta....però cavolo...io speravo a quest’ora fosse chiusa la partita.....insomma il tempo passa e il nostro mercato sta a zero....


----------



## LadyRoss (1 Agosto 2018)

Per lui probabilmente è una questione di rivalsa per essere stato nemmeno tanto garbatamente messo alla porta....però cavolo...io speravo a quest’ora fosse chiusa la partita.....insomma il tempo passa e il nostro mercato sta a zero....


----------



## Igor91 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



Fermi tutti: sta semplicemente facendo capire che blocca tutto quando vuole. 
O gli soddisfano le sue condizioni e si fa come dice lui oppure salta tutto.

Modus operandi dei gobbacci, fa bene a non piegarsi.

È solo tattica, io credo che dopo un po di tira e molla arrivi ma può succedere di tutto. Calma.


----------



## LadyRoss (1 Agosto 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Fermi tutti: sta semplicemente facendo capire che blocca tutto quando vuole.
> O gli soddisfano le sue condizioni e si fa come dice lui oppure salta tutto.
> 
> Modus operandi dei gobbacci, fa bene a non piegarsi.
> ...



Può essere...intanto però noi siamo bloccati...e purtroppo per noi il tempo stringe...


----------



## malos (1 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: brusca frenata tra Higuain e il Milan. Attenzione al Chelsea che sta vendendo Giroud al Marsiglia, ma ormai potrebbe essere tardi. Anche lo scambio Bonucci-Caldara è congelato.*



Ahahahah sto Chelsea lo mettono dappertutto come il prezzemolo, quest'anno lo spauracchio è lui l'anno prossimo chissà chi altro....i giornalai sono così prevedibili..

Si fa ovvio, ne noi ne Higuain abbiamo alternative quindi la cosa è fatta.


----------



## colcuoresivince (1 Agosto 2018)

Ah quindi non è fatta come avete, scritto 2 giorni fa. Basta con questi titoli. è fatta solo dopo la firma


----------



## wildfrank (1 Agosto 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo esperienza fino a che non c'è l'ufficialità non si può mai stare tranquilli...



.


----------



## dottor Totem (1 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter: brusca frenata tra Higuain e il Milan. Attenzione al Chelsea che sta vendendo Giroud al Marsiglia, ma ormai potrebbe essere tardi. Anche lo scambio Bonucci-Caldara è congelato.*



Giustamente non vuole perdere un centesimo dei soldi del contratto con la Juve. Resta da capire chi li deve sborsare, nota non da poco conto.
In ogni caso, Bonucci deve andare alla Juve e Higuain deve andare via e le strade sono già segnate. Difficile prevedere soluzioni alternative.


----------



## Albijol (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



"E' fatta" (cit.) onestamente non so se riesco a reggere queste due settimane di calciomercato. Qua potrebbero scoppiare molti fegati, il mio per primo


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



I soldi son soldi...
Ma leggendo questo post ho la sensazione che si parta col piede sbagliato, che Higuain non ci veda proprio come una nuova sfida professionale...
Vedremo ma se non è convinto e motivato a venire meglio resti in panchina dov'è


----------



## Sotiris (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



Magari ma ci credo poco.
Come ampiamente prevedibile il giocatore non solo è un ex atleta fisicamente ma è anche palesemente demotivato nel venire a giocare al Milan.


----------



## showtaarabt (1 Agosto 2018)

Ma scusate?
Se lo vuole il Chelsea che se lo pigli...
Vorrebbe dire che avremmo la strada spianata per Morata che ha 25 anni ed in rapporto ai minuti giocati ha una media gol superiore ad Higuain oltre ad avere una gran voglia di Milano avendo la moglie italiana.


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Agosto 2018)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ma scusate?
> Se lo vuole il Chelsea che se lo pigli...
> Vorrebbe dire che avremmo la strada spianata per Morata che ha 25 anni ed in rapporto ai minuti giocati ha una media gol superiore ad Higuain oltre ad avere una gran voglia di Milano avendo la moglie italiana.



Ancora con sta storia che è giovane? Morata sarebbe un clamoroso errore.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Agosto 2018)

Se non fosse higuain l avrei già mandato al diavolo. Alternative non ne vedo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



Ragazzi, è l'ultimo contratto importante della sua carriera, è normale che ponderi la cosa ed è altrettanto normale che voglia spillare il più possibile alla squadra che lo ha scaricato. Aspettiamo serenamente l'evolversi della cosa.


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, è l'ultimo contratto importante della sua carriera, è normale che ponderi la cosa ed è altrettanto normale che voglia spillare il più possibile alla squadra che lo ha scaricato. Aspettiamo serenamente l'evolversi della cosa.



Mai visto qualcuno rinunciare a dei soldi che gli spettano, tranne qualche rarissima eccezione.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.



Se il Chelsea lo avesse voluto lo avrebbe già preso prima.
Sono gli ultimi dettagli, ormai è fatta dai.
Speriamo si tenga in forma per tutti e 4 gli anni.


----------



## bmb (1 Agosto 2018)

L'unica cosa che manca è l'accordo tra Juve e giocatore sulla buonuscita. Non c'è Chelsea che tenga, la stessa Juve cercherà di accontentarlo per non farsi sfuggire Bonucci.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Agosto 2018)

Spero si chiuda oggi, per mille motivi.. prima Caldara e Higuain iniziano ad allenarsi con noi e meglio è.
E poi Leo deve concentrarsi sul resto del mercato. Ci sono diversi giocatori da vendere, e vendere bene, e un’ala e un centrocamposta da comprare


----------



## uolfetto (1 Agosto 2018)

ormai è fatto non si torna indietro. piuttosto speriamo di riuscire a vendere qualcosa perchè i giorni passano...


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

*Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport scrive che c'è stata una frenata nella trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain. Il giocatore non gradisce la formula, prestito con diritto di riscatto, e chiede un ingaggio molto alto, superiore ai 7,5 mln di euro (ne vorrebbe 9). La buonuscita della Juve potrebbe aiutare sotto questo punto. Il Milan ha offerto 7,5 milioni, ma non è bastato. 

Attenzione al Chelsea, che sta per cedere Giroud. Dopo la parte del francese, i Blues potrebbe tornare su Higuain. 

I dialoghi col Milan continueranno ancora oggi e la sensazione è che l'affare, con qualche difficoltà, sia in dirittura d'arrivo. Il Milan proverà a rassicurare ulteriormente Higuain sulla formula. 

Dalla decisione di Higuain dipenderà anche lo scambio tra Bonucci e Caldara. C'è già l'accordo tra le due società per uno scambio. Entrambi i difensori valutati 35 mln.*


----------



## Rambo cica (1 Agosto 2018)

Come un bambino che riceve un nuovo giocattolo e non guarda più vecchio così Higuaun si sente messo in un angolo con l’arrivo di ronaldo
Non è facile accettarlo per colui che è stato considerato il top dell’attacco juventino
Ora dice come direbbe ADL : JUVE CACCIA LI SOLDI!!!!!!!

Se fosse un film: Juventus in trappola

Non so se per sbloccare la situazione marmotta chieda una contribuzione a Leo


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.
> 
> ...



Si certo hanno perso 10 giorni a parlare del nulla...inoltre se higuain va al chelsea non vedo cosa c'entra lo scambio caldara/bonucci...

Dai su..


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se il Chelsea lo avesse voluto lo avrebbe già preso prima.
> Sono gli ultimi dettagli, ormai è fatta dai.
> Speriamo si tenga in forma per tutti e 4 gli anni.


Higuain farà al massimo altri due anni in Europa, poi andrà in Cina o USA a fare il pre-pensionamento dorato. Per noi due anni sarebbero più che sufficienti per tornare in Champions.


----------



## Black (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.
> 
> ...



tutto come già visto in altre trattative. Sembra già fatto e poi solite schermaglie e contro-rilanci. Adesso non so se sia vera questa storia dello stipendio, ma se se la tira troppo per me può anche stare a Torino. Poi la questione della formula non gli deve interessare, quello è un problema di bilancio della società. Per cui se gli dà fastidio, che resti a Torino a fare panchina

Tra l'altro 6M mi sembra un contratto adeguato, considerato poi che percepirà questo stipendio fino a 35 anni, quando difficilmente sarà lo stesso Higuain di adesso


----------



## rossonero22 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport scrive che c'è stata una frenata nella trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain. Il giocatore non gradisce la formula, prestito con diritto di riscatto, e chiede un ingaggio molto alto, superiore ai 7,5 mln di euro (ne vorrebbe 9). La buonuscita della Juve potrebbe aiutare sotto questo punto. Il Milan ha offerto 7,5 milioni, ma non è bastato.
> 
> Attenzione al Chelsea, che sta per cedere Giroud. Dopo la parte del francese, i Blues potrebbe tornare su Higuain.
> 
> ...



Più si tira in lungo più nascono problemi.
Higuain non è convinto, mi pare evidente.
Speriamo che almeno la trattativa bonucci caldara non sia legata ad higuain e si faccia a prescindere....


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Al limite buttarsi sul Matador.



si, il psg dovrebbe vacillare con la nostra super offerta del prestito + diritto...


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa vuol dire avere una mezza tacca di allenatore......... domani mi aspetto che si chiuda, del resto mi frega 0.



Sinceramente Higuain non è compatibile con Gattuso..
se resta il secondo per me Higuain non viene.
Passa dalle finali di CL a un principiante.in EL?


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte che si è già parlato di buonuscita quindi pare strano che si sia fatto sotto un altro club quando noi in mondovisione lo stiamo trattando... è da vigliacchi.



Beh sarebbe la distruzione mediatica definitiva del Milan.. una bella tentazione per Marotta..


----------



## rossonero22 (1 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Beh sarebbe la distruzione mediatica definitiva del Milan.. una bella tentazione per Marotta..



di questo ho paura. Che loro ci stiano prendendo per il culo fin dall'inizio, ben sapendo i nostri problemi e i nostri limiti.
Non mi sorprenderei che bonucci rimane qui e higuain va al chelsea.
Con perculata mondiale.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.
> 
> ...



*Tutti i quotidiani in edicola riportano queste notizie su Higuain e il Milan.*


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.
> 
> ...



Oggi o si chiude o salta tutto. Non vedo alternative.


----------



## el_gaucho (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport scrive che c'è stata una frenata nella trattativa tra il Milan e Higuain. Il giocatore non gradisce la formula, prestito con diritto di riscatto, e chiede un ingaggio molto alto, superiore ai 7,5 mln di euro (ne vorrebbe 9). La buonuscita della Juve potrebbe aiutare sotto questo punto. Il Milan ha offerto 7,5 milioni, ma non è bastato.
> 
> Attenzione al Chelsea, che sta per cedere Giroud. Dopo la parte del francese, i Blues potrebbe tornare su Higuain.
> 
> ...



Higuain e’ da sempre la mia prima scelta. Ma se non e’ convinto e fa lo schizzinoso per me può rimanere dov’e.
Gente convinta e con motivazioni a mille. Questo e’ ciò che vogliamo. Lo so che parliamo di un top scorer, e speriamo siano solo piccoli problemi di negoziazione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Agosto 2018)

La Juve non può permettersi di tenere higuain, se il giocatore si impunta lo stesso lo farà la Juve in qualche modo, e se il Chelsea è veramente fuori ci siamo solo noi

Aspettiamo e vediamo


----------



## LadyRoss (1 Agosto 2018)

Io mi chiedo perché un contratto fatto da noi con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto debba scatenarecmalumori in Higuain e i nostri cugini debbano prendere tutti con questa formula senza problemi (a Vidal per esempio non da fastidio?)


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

Breve storia triste.
Gattuso fa una telefonata a Higuain per convincerlo dicendo che sarà al centro del suo 451.
Higuain chiude il telefono.


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La Juve non può permettersi di tenere higuain, se il giocatore si impunta lo stesso lo farà la Juve in qualche modo, e se il Chelsea è veramente fuori ci siamo solo noi
> 
> Aspettiamo e vediamo



Il Chelsea se piazza Giroud non è fuori.
Al massimo a tenerci su è Bonucci.. sempre che Marotta non stia trollando tutti


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

io ho quella bruttissima senzsazione avuta nei giorni di Jackson Martinez


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi, più passa il tempo più mi prude l'ano...


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Si fa si fa


----------



## napsab1 (1 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> io ho quella bruttissima senzsazione avuta nei giorni di Jackson Martinez



Abbiamo già visto che persona è. All'ultima di campionato ballava e cantava, un mese dopo era con la sciarpa della Juve. Se ne andasse dove gli pare. Quasi quasi mi terrei Kalinic e poi con lui Cutrone è bruciato.


----------



## folletto (1 Agosto 2018)

Higuain e il suo clan hanno ben capito che questo affare è molto importante sia per il Milan che per la Juve e cercano di approfittarne, è normale. Però ragazzi cercate di stare tranquilli anche perché non basta un Higuain per farci tornare in alto, dopo anni di disastri ci vorrà comunque tempo per risollevare questa squadra / società, sicuramente porterebbe gol, entusiasmo e darebbe linfa all'immagine del Milan ma, ripeto, non può essere la bacchetta magica che risolve tutto.
E comunque dovrebbe arrivare, rilassiamoci che fa un caldo bestia


----------



## zlatan (1 Agosto 2018)

Si fa dura ragazzi se é vera la storia che nn vuole il diritto é finita. Speriamo che qualcuno gli dia un bel assegnino povero ragazzo x arrivare a fine mese e tutto passa...
Ma io é dai tempi di Tevez che fino a quando nn firmano nn ci credo


----------



## Hellscream (1 Agosto 2018)

Ogni volta che dobbiamo prendere qualcuno ci sono SEMPRE problemi, SEMPRE. Gli altri prendono tutti in due secondi, per noi ci vogliono i mesi, sempre che alla fine li prendiamo. Che situazione avvilente.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi per me è praticamente fatta. Stiamo calmi. 
Mi preoccupano di più gli altri ruoli in cui siamo scoperti (esterno, CC).


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che dobbiamo prendere qualcuno ci sono SEMPRE problemi, SEMPRE. Gli altri prendono tutti in due secondi, per noi ci vogliono i mesi, sempre che alla fine li prendiamo. Che situazione avvilente.



Insomma ,dai ... è una mega operazione. Chi ha comprato un giocatore del livello di Higuain, quest'anno?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Insomma ,dai ... è una mega operazione. Chi ha comprato un giocatore del livello di Higuain, quest'anno?



Eh la Juve ahaha (superiore)


----------



## Garrincha (1 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo perché un contratto fatto da noi con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto debba scatenarecmalumori in Higuain e i nostri cugini debbano prendere tutti con questa formula senza problemi (a Vidal per esempio non da fastidio?)



L'Inter è in crescita sportiva e economica, è in Champions, c'è un progetto che sta dando i primi frutti, proprietà solida che investe, il Milan anche con Higuain è una squadra che lotta tra il 4 e il 6 posto senza altri interventi che potrebbero non esserci e qualcuno oltre Bonucci potrebbe pure andarsene, Elliott è o potrebbe essere di passaggio, tra due anni chissà chi ci sarà, ecc...

È normale che Higuain da fase finale di Champions e scudetti a un poco probabile oggi 4 posto e una più plausibile lotta per la EL vacilli, è un downgrade notevole dal suo punto di vista


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zenos (1 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> L'Inter è in crescita sportiva e economica, è in Champions, c'è un progetto che sta dando i primi frutti, proprietà solida che investe, il Milan anche con Higuain è una squadra che lotta tra il 4 e il 6 posto senza altri interventi che potrebbero non esserci e qualcuno oltre Bonucci potrebbe pure andarsene, Elliott è o potrebbe essere di passaggio, tra due anni chissà chi ci sarà, ecc...
> 
> È normale che Higuain da fase finale di Champions e scudetti a un poco probabile oggi 4 posto e una più plausibile lotta per la EL vacilli, è un downgrade notevole dal suo punto di vista



aveva già fatto un downgrade dal Real al Napoli, dove è diventato nuovamente un top. Vero, ora ha qualche anno in più, ma lo sa anche lui che è alla Juve che la sua carriera sarebbe virtualmente finita.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.
> 
> ...



Se si inserisce il Chelsea è finita, ragazzi. Altrimenti, è sicuro che alla fine una soluzione si trova. Penso che a questo punto sia Marotta che i due Higuain stiano alla finestra ad aspettare i blues


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.
> 
> ...



Credo il problema a questo punto sia solo tra il pipita e la juve, di certo non si lasceranno bene e higuain vuole gli sia riconosciuto tutto ciò che gli spetta a livello economico.
Praticamente è stato sbolognato.
Spero arriverà da noi con la rabbia sportiva giusta.


----------



## Devil man (1 Agosto 2018)

bisogna chiudere entro oggi... non c'è tempo da perdere


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se si inserisce il Chelsea è finita, ragazzi. Altrimenti, è sicuro che alla fine una soluzione si trova. Penso che a questo punto sia Marotta che i due Higuain stiano alla finestra ad aspettare i blues



Se. Ma al momento non vedo attaccanti in uscita dal Chelsea (forse giroud)
Ma per far posto al Pipita devono per forza vendere morata perché non credo che morata accetti di far panchina as higuain.. E chi se lo prende morata se non noi? Quindi potremmo avere potenzialmente il coltello dalla parte del manico.

Senza considerare che marotta vuole Bonucci e lo scambio si fa solo se sono inclusi caldara e pipa


----------



## EmmePi (1 Agosto 2018)

Io non mi fascerei la testa, se salta il Pipita c'è sempre una valida alternativa, lo scambio di prestiti Silva/Falcao, che tra parentesi non è partito per la tournee in Cina...

Se lo scambio alla pari Bonucci/Caldara i gobbi lo vogliono fare bene anche quello...

I soldi che non si spendono per l'argentino si possono investire per Modric e/o Rabiot. Magari alla Roma si cede Suso per Pellegrini + 20 milioni e si fa plusvalenza, si imbastisce col Sassuolo uno scambio con conguaglio per loro tra Locatelli e Berardi e siamo coperti bene su tutti i fronti...

Certo Falcao forse non garantisce tutti i gol del Pipita ma non è nemmeno un accentratore per cui potrebbe trovar spazio anche Cutrone.


----------



## singer (1 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io non mi fascerei la testa, se salta il Pipita c'è sempre una valida alternativa, lo scambio di prestiti Silva/Falcao, che tra parentesi non è partito per la tournee in Cina...
> 
> Se lo scambio alla pari Bonucci/Caldara i gobbi lo vogliono fare bene anche quello...
> 
> ...


Condivido ogni virgola.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Agosto 2018)

[MENTION=2151]MaschioAlfa[/MENTION] quota le news


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io non mi fascerei la testa, se salta il Pipita c'è sempre una valida alternativa, lo scambio di prestiti Silva/Falcao, che tra parentesi non è partito per la tournee in Cina...
> 
> Se lo scambio alla pari Bonucci/Caldara i gobbi lo vogliono fare bene anche quello...
> 
> ...



Pellegrini, Berardi e Falcao neanche nei miei peggiori incubi. 
A mio parere la situazione è semplice, e qui è stato geniale Leonardo a unire a doppio filo le due trattative: se la Juventus vuole Bonucci, deve darci Higuain e Caldara. Se accetta offerte per Higuain, Bonucci se lo sogna.


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

Che questa rinascita sarebbe stata castrata e molto complessa l'avevo intuito dalla conferma di Rino..il fatto che l'abbiano tenuto (per colpa del supercontratto fatto firmare da Miramax) rende tutto più complicato.. perché uno come Higuain non è che fa i salti di gioia per passare da Sarri/Allegri (Comunque top in europa) a un principiante che ha nel cv il Pisa e Creta..
Quindi o li strapaghi o questi non vengono..
pure un Mancini ci avrebbe fatto comodo..


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> È oramai palese che stanno aspettando il Chelsea.. Sia marmotta porca che l hyguana verde.



Direi che è lapalissiano.. e vallo a biasimare


----------



## sunburn (1 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Che questa rinascita sarebbe stata castrata e molto complessa l'avevo intuito dalla conferma di Rino..il fatto che l'abbiano tenuto (per colpa del supercontratto fatto firmare da Miramax) rende tutto più complicato.. perché uno come Higuain non è che fa i salti di gioia per passare da Sarri/Allegri (Comunque top in europa) a un principiante che ha nel cv il Pisa e Creta..
> Quindi o li strapaghi o questi non vengono..
> pure un Mancini ci avrebbe fatto comodo..


Sì vabbè adesso è colpa di Gattuso anche se aumentano le bollette della luce di casa Milan.


----------



## chris (1 Agosto 2018)

porca trota!!! l'avevo detto di stare calmi ieri e aspettare la firma... uff ce la fanno sudare


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Agosto 2018)

infatti... quando è andato al Napoli di Sarri, sapeva che avrebbe trovato un allenator top a livello mondiale


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## LadyRoss (1 Agosto 2018)

Infatti!


----------



## LadyRoss (1 Agosto 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> infatti... quando è andato al Napoli di Sarri, sapeva che avrebbe trovato un allenator top a livello mondiale



Infatti!


----------



## PM3 (1 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Direi che è lapalissiano.. e vallo a biasimare



E vengono a Casa Milan per...? 
Dai ragazzi... Datevi una calmata.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Agosto 2018)

Ecco me pareva troppo bello per essere vero....


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Direi che è lapalissiano.. e vallo a biasimare



Quindi l'altro giorno sono passati da casa di Leonardo a Casa Milan alle 23:30 per andare a prendere un caffé alla macchinetta automatica che è in sede?


----------



## Garrincha (1 Agosto 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> infatti... quando è andato al Napoli di Sarri, sapeva che avrebbe trovato un allenator top a livello mondiale



Higuain, Callejon e Albiol sono andati al Napoli perché c'era Benitez che li ha convinti che c'era un progetto


----------



## Garrincha (1 Agosto 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> aveva già fatto un downgrade dal Real al Napoli, dove è diventato nuovamente un top. Vero, ora ha qualche anno in più, ma lo sa anche lui che è alla Juve che la sua carriera sarebbe virtualmente finita.



Al Real faceva panchina, al Napoli c'era Benitez allenatore fresco vincitore della Champions che prometteva di fare del Napoli una grande squadra


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Al Real faceva panchina, al Napoli c'era Benitez allenatore fresco vincitore della Champions che prometteva di fare del Napoli una grande squadra



sempre di downgrade si trattava ... e allora aveva 27/28 anni. Promesse o non promesse Napoli e real non possono essere messe sullo stesso piano, dai


----------



## Zenos (1 Agosto 2018)

Ma che stanno aspettando?


----------



## ARKANA (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.
> 
> ...



Lo sapevo!!! Non gli interessa niente ne del Milan ne di giocare, sta cercando solo qualcuno che possa dargli soldi (Che sono il suo unico interesse)


----------



## mark (1 Agosto 2018)

Direi che se non arriveranno news importanti oggi, vuol dire che l’operazione non si farà!


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Higuain, Callejon e Albiol sono andati al Napoli perché c'era Benitez che li ha convinti che c'era un progetto



Quando capiremo che il mister serio è fondamentale per rialzarci forse ripartiremo (vedi Perisic e Kondongbia con un "semplice" Mancini")..


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma che stanno aspettando?



Io credo che le cose stiano più o meno così:

Il Milan ha offerto 6 milioni più bonus per arrivare a 7 per quattro anni.
Higuain ha accettato l'offerta del Milan, ma con riserva. Cioè lui vuole lo stesso guadagno che avrebbe avuto alla Juventus per altri due anni, chiede quindi una buonuscita alla Juve.

La Juventus ha chiesto ad Higuain di diminuire le pretese da 7 a 4 milioni. Marotta e Paratici ieri sono andati a casa milan per chiedere a Leonardo di partecipare alla buonuscita cosi da arrivare ai 7 richiesti dal giocatore.
Leonardo ha risposto picche probabilmente. Nel pomeriggio si sono rivisti i dirigenti della Juve con Nicholas Higuain presentando la loro offerta finale di 4 milioni, il fratello di Higuain non ha accettato. Le cose restano così.

Oggi le parti proveranno di nuovo a trovare un intesa. Fine.


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Direi che se non arriveranno news importanti oggi, vuol dire che l’operazione non si farà!



Pipita is the new Jackson Martinez


----------



## 6Baresi (1 Agosto 2018)

Per quanto mi riguarda il panzone può restare dove si trova e scegliere qualsiasi altra destinazione. È chiaro che ci sta mettendo del suo per non venire al Milan, come quello che per l'impaccio nel prendere una pillola ci mette lo zucchero sopra. Viene controvoglia e sta sfruttando ogni mezzo per il solo tornaconto economico.


----------



## mark (1 Agosto 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda il panzone può restare dove si trova e scegliere qualsiasi altra destinazione. È chiaro che ci sta mettendo del suo per non venire al Milan, come quello che per l'impaccio nel prendere una pillola ci mette lo zucchero sopra. Viene controvoglia e sta sfruttando ogni mezzo per il solo tornaconto economico.



Quoto tutto, il problema è: chi prendiamo in attacco al posto di Higuain?


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (1 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io credo che le cose stiano più o meno così:
> 
> Il Milan ha offerto 6 milioni più bonus per arrivare a 7 per quattro anni.
> Higuain ha accettato l'offerta del Milan, ma con riserva. Cioè lui vuole lo stesso guadagno che avrebbe avuto alla Juventus per altri due anni, chiede quindi una buonuscita alla Juve.
> ...



Ricostruzione molto verosimile e in linea con Sky, che ha una linea diretta con Leo.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (1 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto, il problema è: chi prendiamo in attacco al posto di Higuain?



Se deve venire svogliato a svernare sarebbe un problema più grande del non averlo. 
Ci sarebbe Falcao, comunque.


----------



## 6Baresi (1 Agosto 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Se deve venire svogliato a svernare sarebbe un problema più grande del non averlo.
> Ci sarebbe Falcao, comunque.



This!


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Si vede che molti utenti sono "vergini" per quanto riguarda queste trattative di mercato. Sapete perche' non saltera' questa trattativa? Perche' tutte le parti in causa hanno bisogno che quest'affare si faccia.Il milan perche' ci guadagna un grande centravanti, la Juve perche' libera un ingaggio pesante che sara' dato a Bonucci, con cui hanno una nuova fonte di gioco e non fanno minusvalenza e il giocatore che e' stato scaricato dalla Juve e per cui ,checche' se ne dica, non c'e' nessun altra alternativa. Non credete alla favoletta del Chelsea.Finora la Granovskaja e' stata tranquillamente sul bagnoasciuga della Costa Azzurra,altro che Higuain e Rugani...


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Si vede che molti utenti sono "vergini" per quanto riguarda queste trattative di mercato. Sapete perche' non saltera' questa trattativa? Perche' tutte le parti in causa hanno bisogno che quest'affare si faccia.Il milan perche' ci guadagna un grande centravanti, la Juve perche' libera un ingaggio pesante che sara' dato a Bonucci, con cui hanno una nuova fonte di gioco e non fanno minusvalenza e il giocatore che e' stato scaricato dalla Juve e per cui ,checche' se ne dica, non c'e' nessun altra alternativa. Non credete alla favoletta del Chelsea.Finora la Granovskaja e' stata tranquillamente sul bagnoasciuga della Costa Azzurra,altro che Higuain e Rugani...



Più che "vergini", il tifoso milanisti non è più abituato a queste trattative e si fa prendere (anche giustamente) dall'ansia. Ma per prendere Higuain ci vuole tempo. Non è Kalinic o Andrè Silva.

Calma e vediamo che succede.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Più che "vergini", il tifoso milanisti non è più abituato a queste trattative e si fa prendere (anche giustamente) dall'ansia. Ma per prendere Higuain ci vuole tempo. Non è Kalinic o Andrè Silva.
> 
> Calma e vediamo che succede.



Si Admin,calma e gesso, perché' le trattative che riguardano grandi campioni(e Higuain lo e') non sono facili e richiedono delicatezza. In tutti i casi qui il problema non e' il Milan ma la Juve e la buonuscita che Marotta deve a Higuain. In qualche modo lo accontenteranno.


----------



## 6Baresi (1 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Si vede che molti utenti sono "vergini" per quanto riguarda queste trattative di mercato. Sapete perche' non saltera' questa trattativa? Perche' tutte le parti in causa hanno bisogno che quest'affare si faccia.Il milan perche' ci guadagna un grande centravanti, la Juve perche' libera un ingaggio pesante che sara' dato a Bonucci, con cui hanno una nuova fonte di gioco e non fanno minusvalenza e il giocatore che e' stato scaricato dalla Juve e per cui ,checche' se ne dica, non c'e' nessun altra alternativa. Non credete alla favoletta del Chelsea.Finora la Granovskaja e' stata tranquillamente sul bagnoasciuga della Costa Azzurra,altro che Higuain e Rugani...



Per fortuna che ci stanno gli utenti esperti come te. Ne a me ne a qualcun altro importa di avere in casa la donna racchia ma ricca, i matrimoni d'interesse non hanno mai funzionato nella vita così come nel calcio. E poi, lasciami nel mio sentimentalismo di tifoso ultra cinquantenne, che se dovessi raccontare le cose che ho vissuto da Milanista...in confronto questa farsa è cabaret.


----------



## Kayl (1 Agosto 2018)

Sky ha confermato che il punto è la buonuscita della Juve a Higuain.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Sky ha confermato che il punto è la buonuscita della Juve a Higuain.



Daiiii gobbi pidocchiosi! Pagate e chiudiamola, ne va della mia salute


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Agosto 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Per fortuna che ci stanno gli utenti esperti come te. Ne a me ne a qualcun altro importa di avere in casa la donna racchia ma ricca, i matrimoni d'interesse non hanno mai funzionato nella vita così come nel calcio. E poi, lasciami nel mio sentimentalismo di tifoso ultra cinquantenne, che se dovessi raccontare le cose che ho vissuto da Milanista...in confronto questa farsa è cabaret.



Posso solo esprimere stupore, perché' capisco un ragazzino ma un tifoso della tua eta' non capisco come faccia a cadere nei subdoli trabocchetti della stampa.Di quale sentimentalismo parli? Il pipita chiede le sue spettanze com'e' giusto che sia alla Juventus.Il milan in questo non c'entra nulla. Sui termini generali si e' gia' trovato l'accordo tra Leonardo e l'entourage dell'argentino.Poi se vi volete far fuorviare, prego,accomodatevi.


----------



## fra29 (1 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> quoto tutto, il problema è: Chi prendiamo in attacco al posto di higuain?



sz7


----------



## 6Baresi (1 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Posso solo esprimere stupore, perché' capisco un ragazzino ma un tifoso della tua eta' non capisco come faccia a cadere nei subdoli trabocchetti della stampa.Di quale sentimentalismo parli? Il pipita chiede le sue spettanze com'e' giusto che sia alla Juventus.Il milan in questo non c'entra nulla. Sui termini generali si e' gia' trovato l'accordo tra Leonardo e l'entourage dell'argentino.Poi se vi volete far fuorviare, prego,accomodatevi.



Io non so se tu abbia ragione ed in fondo lo spero. Ho solo espresso il mio pensiero in merito alla possibilità che Higuain si stia mettendo di traverso col Milan per presunti problemi di ingaggio o formule d'acquisto. Ne più ne meno.


----------



## Kayl (1 Agosto 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Io non so se tu abbia ragione ed in fondo lo spero. Ho solo espresso il mio pensiero in merito alla possibilità che Higuain si stia mettendo di traverso col Milan per presunti problemi di ingaggio o formule d'acquisto. Ne più ne meno.



Guarda che se così fosse ci sarebbero in programma altri incontri con Leonardo, ma si parla solo di incontri tra la juve e il fratello di Higuain. Quindi è ovvio che il problema sia solo tra loro.
Leonardo adesso deve fare altre trattative in entrata e uscita finché loro non risolvono, se pensiamo solo a questa rischiamo di avere la squadra incompleta e piena di scarti invenduti


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Agosto 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Io non so se tu abbia ragione ed in fondo lo spero. Ho solo espresso il mio pensiero in merito alla possibilità che Higuain si stia mettendo di traverso col Milan per presunti problemi di ingaggio o formule d'acquisto. Ne più ne meno.



E infatti ti ho ribadito che non si e' messo di traverso col Milan ma con la Juve. E la storiella della formula d'acquisto e' un altro modo per attaccare il milan, perche' anche i muri sanno che dopo aver pagato 18 milioni un giocatore lo acquisti. Perche' esistono gentleman agreement tra uomini e societa' insieme a scritture private. Sono arrivato persino a leggere che Higuain teme che tra un anno Elliott venda e così in barba a tutti gli accordi lui venga rispedito al mittente. Riflettici, non ci trovi malafede e strumentalizzazione in cose del genere?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.
> 
> ...



Come immaginavo. Solita trattativa Berlusconiana


----------



## Zenos (1 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E infatti ti ho ribadito che non si e' messo di traverso col Milan ma con la Juve. E la storiella della formula d'acquisto e' un altro modo per attaccare il milan, perche' anche i muri sanno che dopo aver pagato 18 milioni un giocatore lo acquisti. Perche' esistono gentleman agreement tra uomini e societa' insieme a scritture private. Sono arrivato persino a leggere che Higuain teme che tra un anno Elliott venda e così in barba a tutti gli accordi lui venga rispedito al mittente. Riflettici, non ci trovi malafede e strumentalizzazione in cose del genere?



Perché "il Milan ha chiesto alla Juve aiuto nel pagare parte dell'ingaggio"?non aver avuto tutto questo tempo una proprietà solida ha portato anche a farci trattare in questo modo.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Agosto 2018)

*Sportmediaset fa il punto sulla frenata della trattativa.
Quando un giocatore è oggetto di trasferimento, consegue anche un vantaggio economico (a meno che non sia reduce da stagione negativa, cosa che non può dirsi per Higuain). 
In quest'affare, ci guadagnerebbero praticamente tutti, tranne Higuain. La Juve ci guadagna perché si porta a casa Bonucci pagandogli un ingaggio ridotto, incamera i soldi della cessione di Higuain (con plusvalenza) e iscrive a bilancio un'altra plusvalenza di 25 milioni derivante dalla cessione di Caldara. Il Milan ci guadagna perché si libera del pesante ingaggio di Bonucci, lo sostituisce con un difensore promettente e con ingaggio minore rispetto a quello di Bonucci, e poi ovviamente si porta a casa un grande attaccante. Caldara ci guadagna perché trova un posto da titolare e un ingaggio più alto. Bonucci, pur riducendosi l'ingaggio, ci guadagna in quanto è lui che ha chiesto la cessione.
E proprio ricollegandoci a quest'ultimo aspetto, bisogna sottolineare come Higuain non abbia chiesto la cessione. Lui a Torino sta bene e guadagna bene (ingaggio + bonus per vittorie) e vorebbe continuare a giocare la Champions. E' la Juve che lo ha messo sul mercato. E mentre tutti guadagnerebbero dall'affare, l'unico che non ci guadagnerebbe è proprio il Pipita. Oltre a non essere convinto dalla formula (prestito con diritto di riscatto), su cui potrebbe passarci sopra se venisse economicamente remunerato sulla base delle sue richieste, Higuain ha precisato che intende ricevere una buonuscita dalla Juve di 6 milioni e ha detto al Milan di volere 9 milioni di ingaggio e non 7,5.
Alla fine, però, Higuain andrà al Milan. Si tratta di accontentarlo economicamente. La situazione sembra grave, ma nel calciomercato è normale. Servirà un'altra giornata di incontri e servirà che tutte le parti facciano un piccolo passò indietro.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset fa il punto sulla frenata della trattativa.
> Quando un giocatore è oggetto di trasferimento, consegue anche un vantaggio economico (a meno che non sia reduce da stagione negativa, cosa che non può dirsi per Higuain).
> In quest'affare, ci guadagnerebbero praticamente tutti, tranne Higuain. La Juve ci guadagna perché si porta a casa Bonucci pagandogli un ingaggio ridotto, incamera i soldi della cessione di Higuain (con plusvalenza) e iscrive a bilancio un'altra plusvalenza di 25 milioni derivante dalla cessione di Caldara. Il Milan ci guadagna perché si libera del pesante ingaggio di Bonucci, lo sostituisce con un difensore promettente e con ingaggio minore rispetto a quello di Bonucci, e poi ovviamente si porta a casa un grande attaccante. Caldara ci guadagna perché trova un posto da titolare e un inaggio più alto. Bonucci, pur riducendosi l'ingaggio, ci guadagna in quanto è lui che ha chiesto la cessione.
> E proprio ricollegandoci a quest'ultimo aspetto, bisogna sottolineare come Higuain non abbia chiesto la cessione. Lui a Torino sta bene e guadagna bene (ingaggio + bonus per vittorie) e vorebbe continuare a giocare la Champions. E' la Juve che lo ha messo sul mercato. E mentre tutti guadagnerebbero dall'affare, l'unico che non ci guadagnerebbe è proprio il Pipita. Oltre a non essere convinto dalla formula (prestito con diritto di riscatto), su ci potrebbe passarci sopra se venisse economicamente remunerato sulla base delle sue richieste, Higuain ha precisato che intende ricevere una buonuscita dalla Juve di 6 milioni e ha detto al Milan di volere 9 milioni di ingaggio e non 7,5.
> Alla fine, però, Higuain andrà al Milan. Si tratta di accontentarlo economicamente. La situazione sembra grave, ma nel calciomercato è normale. Servirà un'altra giornata di incontri e servirà che tutte le parti facciano un piccolo passò indietro.*



Se vabbe 9mln a stagione se li scorda...


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Perché "il Milan ha chiesto alla Juve aiuto nel pagare parte dell'ingaggio"?non aver avuto tutto questo tempo una proprietà solida ha portato anche a farci trattare in questo modo.



No,affatto. Qui non c'entra niente la mancanza di "peso" politico della precedente proprieta'. Succede spesso quando ci sono buonuscite. Persino nella trattativa che porto' Ibrahimovic dal Barca al Milan, la dirigenza cule' che doveva dei soldi ad Ibra chiese a Galliani di partecipare all'esborso. Non scherziamo...Yonghong Li sara' pure responsabile del buco dell'ozono ma qui non c'entra nulla.


----------



## zlatan (1 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset fa il punto sulla frenata della trattativa.
> Quando un giocatore è oggetto di trasferimento, consegue anche un vantaggio economico (a meno che non sia reduce da stagione negativa, cosa che non può dirsi per Higuain).
> In quest'affare, ci guadagnerebbero praticamente tutti, tranne Higuain. La Juve ci guadagna perché si porta a casa Bonucci pagandogli un ingaggio ridotto, incamera i soldi della cessione di Higuain (con plusvalenza) e iscrive a bilancio un'altra plusvalenza di 25 milioni derivante dalla cessione di Caldara. Il Milan ci guadagna perché si libera del pesante ingaggio di Bonucci, lo sostituisce con un difensore promettente e con ingaggio minore rispetto a quello di Bonucci, e poi ovviamente si porta a casa un grande attaccante. Caldara ci guadagna perché trova un posto da titolare e un inaggio più alto. Bonucci, pur riducendosi l'ingaggio, ci guadagna in quanto è lui che ha chiesto la cessione.
> E proprio ricollegandoci a quest'ultimo aspetto, bisogna sottolineare come Higuain non abbia chiesto la cessione. Lui a Torino sta bene e guadagna bene (ingaggio + bonus per vittorie) e vorebbe continuare a giocare la Champions. E' la Juve che lo ha messo sul mercato. E mentre tutti guadagnerebbero dall'affare, l'unico che non ci guadagnerebbe è proprio il Pipita. Oltre a non essere convinto dalla formula (prestito con diritto di riscatto), su cui potrebbe passarci sopra se venisse economicamente remunerato sulla base delle sue richieste, Higuain ha precisato che intende ricevere una buonuscita dalla Juve di 6 milioni e ha detto al Milan di volere 9 milioni di ingaggio e non 7,5.
> Alla fine, però, Higuain andrà al Milan. Si tratta di accontentarlo economicamente. La situazione sembra grave, ma nel calciomercato è normale. Servirà un'altra giornata di incontri e servirà che tutte le parti facciano un piccolo passò indietro.*



Purtroppo questo discorso non fa una grinza. Dal suo punto di vista ha ragione, si tratta di capire se alla Juve pur di chiudere lo accontentano o no. Se però arriva il Chelsea siamo fregati


----------



## nybreath (1 Agosto 2018)

beh se è reale che vuole 9m a stagione non è grave, è irreale, è diverso

sinceramente se continua a prendere lo stesso stipendio a 31 anni con prolungamento, si dovrebbe un momento accontentare, poi giustamente un giocatore del genere in prestito non si sente tutelato, difficile


----------



## el_gaucho (1 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset fa il punto sulla frenata della trattativa.
> Quando un giocatore è oggetto di trasferimento, consegue anche un vantaggio economico (a meno che non sia reduce da stagione negativa, cosa che non può dirsi per Higuain).
> In quest'affare, ci guadagnerebbero praticamente tutti, tranne Higuain. La Juve ci guadagna perché si porta a casa Bonucci pagandogli un ingaggio ridotto, incamera i soldi della cessione di Higuain (con plusvalenza) e iscrive a bilancio un'altra plusvalenza di 25 milioni derivante dalla cessione di Caldara. Il Milan ci guadagna perché si libera del pesante ingaggio di Bonucci, lo sostituisce con un difensore promettente e con ingaggio minore rispetto a quello di Bonucci, e poi ovviamente si porta a casa un grande attaccante. Caldara ci guadagna perché trova un posto da titolare e un ingaggio più alto. Bonucci, pur riducendosi l'ingaggio, ci guadagna in quanto è lui che ha chiesto la cessione.
> E proprio ricollegandoci a quest'ultimo aspetto, bisogna sottolineare come Higuain non abbia chiesto la cessione. Lui a Torino sta bene e guadagna bene (ingaggio + bonus per vittorie) e vorebbe continuare a giocare la Champions. E' la Juve che lo ha messo sul mercato. E mentre tutti guadagnerebbero dall'affare, l'unico che non ci guadagnerebbe è proprio il Pipita. Oltre a non essere convinto dalla formula (prestito con diritto di riscatto), su cui potrebbe passarci sopra se venisse economicamente remunerato sulla base delle sue richieste, Higuain ha precisato che intende ricevere una buonuscita dalla Juve di 6 milioni e ha detto al Milan di volere 9 milioni di ingaggio e non 7,5.
> Alla fine, però, Higuain andrà al Milan. Si tratta di accontentarlo economicamente. La situazione sembra grave, ma nel calciomercato è normale. Servirà un'altra giornata di incontri e servirà che tutte le parti facciano un piccolo passò indietro.*




Mi sembra una ricostruzione degli eventi molto sensata.
Speriamo abbiano ragione che sia solo un gioco delle parti e tutto si sistemi


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Agosto 2018)

Non e' che sto Leonardo e' tutto fumo e niente arrosto? Solo chiacchiere e distintivo?


----------



## Tobi (1 Agosto 2018)

se Higuain avesse avuto come priorità quella di giocare la champions non avrebbe mandato il fratello a Casa Milan a trattare. Io confido nella chiusura positiva della trattativa.


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Spero solo nel caso non vadano su aborti giusto per comprare...o il top come higuain o resti così...prendere dei giocatori qualunque non avrebbe senso...anche xkè senza higuain ovviamente la stagione sarà inutile e di transizione...



Di Marzio era quello sicuro che il Milan stava trattando Benzema...


----------



## Vikash (1 Agosto 2018)

Mi sono stancato.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Corriere della Sera: Higuain ieri sera aveva detto sì al Milan, poi ci ha ripensato. Vuole più soldi. Il Milan gli garantisce 6 milioni di euro per i prossimi 4 anni. Lui ne vuole di più. Altri 5-7 milioni di euro che dovrebbero essere messi dalla Juve con una buonuscita. L'attaccante, poi, non sarebbe convinto della formula. Preferirebbe l'obbligo di riscatto anche per tutelarsi nel caso in cui Elliott dovesse rivendere il club a breve. Sempre secondo Il Corriere, Higuain in questo momento si allontana dal club rossonero. Oggi le parti ricominceranno a trattare. Bisogna vedere se quella del Pipita sia una strategia per guadagnare di più o se abbia dietro un'altra squadra pronta a prenderlo. Il Chelsea è nell'ombra. Mai dire mai, però.
> 
> Corriere dello Sport in edicola: Higuain frena col Milan. Il Pilota non accetta il prestito per una stagione ma si parla anche di un nuovo inserimento del Chelsea di Sarri. Bloccato lo scambio Bonucci Caldara.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## luigi61 (1 Agosto 2018)

E una trattativa complicata e ognuno fa il proprio interesse come giusto che sia; si concluderà positivamente, ci vuole fiducia e pazienza


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

*Ultime news da Sky:"gli scogli per l'esito positivo della trattativa erano due: uno superato, quello sul prestito, l'altro per cui si tratta, cioe la buonuscita. Oggi ci saranno nuovi incontri per risolvere questo problema, c'è da parte di tutti la volontà di chiudere. Vedremo se oggi sarà la giornata giusta".*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:"gli scogli per l'esito positivo della trattativa erano due: uno superato, quello sul prestito, l'altro per cui si tratta, cioe la buonuscita. Oggi ci saranno nuovi incontri per risolvere questo problema, c'è da parte di tutti la volontà di chiudere. Vedremo se oggi sarà la giornata giusa".*



Speriamo bene.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Non e' che sto Leonardo e' tutto fumo e niente arrosto? Solo chiacchiere e distintivo?



Leonardo ha chiuso, la buonuscita è un problema tra il Pipita e la Juve. E poi Leo non ha mai detto:"prenderemo higuain"


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Sky:"gli scogli per l'esito positivo della trattativa erano due: uno superato, quello sul prestito, l'altro per cui si tratta, cioe la buonuscita. Oggi ci saranno nuovi incontri per risolvere questo problema, c'è da parte di tutti la volontà di chiudere. Vedremo se oggi sarà la giornata giusa".*



Maledetta buonuscita...ho sempre avuto la netta sensazione che avrebbe creato problemi, fin dal primo momento...e infatti!


----------

